# new skiff.........?



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

Well sold my action craft. Now on the hunt for something with the speed of mid 40's plus. Near 80" beam more the better and float in 6-9" run shallow as possible. Heres a list of my top boats please post your review or opinion on these boats.

East cape vantage 115HO
Beavertail bt3 115 HO
sterling tr7 90hp (i know its a 30mph boat.)
Shoalwater 19 cat
east cape vantage with vented tunnel 115 HO 40mph boat.
Maverick hpx/t 
hells bay marquesa/guide
Action craft hybird kelvar 1720 (last resort.)


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thank christ you didnt say gheenoe......


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

What is your budget?


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

Looking to spend no more than 40-45k can go to 50k if its the best and i mean best boat foe the money. Also gonna take into account when looking and riding boats is fit and finish and the amount of boat for the money vs price.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I'll sell you my Flivver boat with a 35 johnson tiller Military version. I think it will do 40 to 50 on the water. It's 8 ft long and 4 ft wide. It will run real skinny and has some bottom protective paint on it. I've just repaired the transom and patched some holes. 

Just a thought


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

Also trying to debate if i need tunnel or not i fish from pine island area north to punta gorda over to boca grande and do the beach from time to time mainly run and like to hug mangroves to stay out of wind and chop.


----------



## SNOOK48 (Sep 10, 2012)

ecc vantage hands down


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

My Flivver boat is just what you need.
It has a tunnel
Goes very fast
you defently want to stay out of the chop but it will handle it with excitement
You can beach it all the time

Here is a photo, The transom has been repaired and I'm in the process of painting it with 2 part industrial epoxy paint (light Blue inside and blue outside).
I believe this has your name all over it

SWFL>>SWFL>>SWFL ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

ECC Vantage.....maybe the HB Neptune....


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

mud-
now your talking  -thats badazzz....


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Got a buddy that has an HPX-T, it is in it's element in North Charlotte Harbor. Some Shallow running up there.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

I fish all around pine island sound/boca grande/estero bay/etc.. No need for a tunnel boat. Your mostly going to want a boat with some type of V-hull yet can draft shallow. My two top choices for this area would be a Maverick 18 Hpx-v with a 115 Mec pro xs or a Hells Bay Marquesa with the same engine.. The main reason I recommend those two are because I have actually been on them, I don't like to comment about anything I haven't wet tested.. The East Cape Vantage would be the third choice for me just because it looks like a solid boat for this area, it could be number one if I have been on one but I just don't know. If you want to have a skiff that nobody that I know in this area, go with the Hells Bay, sweet set-up.. can't really beat it. IMO


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

> ecc vantage hands down


Can you tell me why or your experience of the boat. Also what does it do better than the rest of the boats.


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

> ECC Vantage.....maybe the HB Neptune....


Can you tell me why you picked.the vantage. Thanks


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

> I fish all around pine island sound/boca grande/estero bay/etc.. No need for a tunnel boat. Your mostly going to want a boat with some type of V-hull yet can draft shallow. My two top choices for this area would be a Maverick 18 Hpx-v with a 115 Mec pro xs or a Hells Bay Marquesa with the same engine.. The main reason I recommend those two are because I have actually been on them, I don't like to comment about anything I haven't wet tested.. The East Cape Vantage would be the third choice for me just because it looks like a solid boat for this area, it could be number one if I have been on one but I just don't know. If you want to have a skiff that nobody that I know in this area, go with the Hells Bay, sweet set-up.. can't really beat it. IMO


well pretty.much all of the boats listed have a v execpt the shoalwater and the tr7 has a slight v then flattens out. Some have more deadrise than others. Im also thinking etec bc the mercury opti 115 i had just was picky. Also it lost water pressure pretty easy due to the large water pickups instead of the small cupped etec water pickup inlets.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Vantage. Fish on one in NC. Good draft, good ride, good layout and ec can do anything you want. I would skip the tunnel and go with a jp if needed.


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Vantage.  Fish on one in NC.   Good draft, good ride, good layout and ec can do anything you want.  I would skip the tunnel and go with a jp if needed.


I planned on a jp no matter what boat. Im also thinking east cape will give me best top end by far. Rated up to 175 however etec 200 only weighs 418 vs 431 on the 175 pro xs and the lowest weighted 115 is opti at 375 although i wanted an etec so that 115 ho weighs 390 so only 28 lbs i can go up to a 200 i donr think 28lbs will kill draft either.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I fish all around pine island sound/boca grande/estero bay/etc.. No need for a tunnel boat. Your mostly going to want a boat with some type of V-hull yet can draft shallow. My two top choices for this area would be a Maverick 18 Hpx-v with a 115 Mec pro xs or a Hells Bay Marquesa with the same engine.. The main reason I recommend those two are because I have actually been on them, I don't like to comment about anything I haven't wet tested.. The East Cape Vantage would be the third choice for me just because it looks like a solid boat for this area, it could be number one if I have been on one but I just don't know. If you want to have a skiff that nobody that I know in this area, go with the Hells Bay, sweet set-up.. can't really beat it. IMO


^x2

Best riding flats boat in its class, with an F150 it will run 60+ float in 9"-10" and pole good. This boat amazed me when I rode in it. With a 115 you would lose some speed and gain some draft, but if you can stand to lose that extra " or 2 then go with the F150 it's just a beast. 
Stay away from the TR7 it's a dog, it only does 1 thing good run shallow, not float but run! Wet, rough, did I say wet, slowwwwww, just a pig!

I just helped one of my clients get a new flats boat that was working on an unlimited budget, money was no object to him, we test rode lot's of boats and he chose the 18' HPX-V, and just to make it clear the HPX was an afterthought/bottom of the list when we started looking once we rode in it, it became #1.

Boats we/he tested- HPX 18, Hells bay Marquesa, Hells Bay Neptune, lake and bay 17', Egret 189;--- (He Tested I was not present) ECC Vantage (not HP version), Chittum Islamorada 18 performance ( I have been on rode, fished, and poled the legacy edition). 

Already had the 1710 hybrid, and eliminated the TR7 on my recommendation for the reason stated above and yes I have and still do ride/fish on one; it belongs to a client/friend.

And just to be clear about when I say unlimited budget this skiff sits on top of his Burger


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

[/quote]


And just to be clear about when I say unlimited budget this skiff sits on top of his Burger
[/quote]


I always put ketchup on top of my burger!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

> > Vantage.  Fish on one in NC.   Good draft, good ride, good layout and ec can do anything you want.  I would skip the tunnel and go with a jp if needed.
> 
> 
> I planned on a jp no matter what boat. Im also thinking east cape will give me best top end by far. Rated up to 175 however etec 200 only weighs 418 vs 431 on the 175 pro xs and the lowest weighted 115 is opti at 375 although i wanted an etec so that 115 ho weighs 390 so only 28 lbs i can go up to a 200 i donr think 28lbs will kill draft either.



Go 175 pro xs vhp. that boat will fly. draft might be 1 inch more.


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

How shallow does the tr7 really run and draft at rest. Ive heard mixed reviews also whats the top end with 90hp.


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

> > > Vantage.  Fish on one in NC.   Good draft, good ride, good layout and ec can do anything you want.  I would skip the tunnel and go with a jp if needed.
> >
> >
> > I planned on a jp no matter what boat. Im also thinking east cape will give me best top end by far. Rated up to 175 however etec 200 only weighs 418 vs 431 on the 175 pro xs and the lowest weighted 115 is opti at 375 although i wanted an etec so that 115 ho weighs 390 so only 28 lbs i can go up to a 200 i donr think 28lbs will kill draft either.
> ...


well i was thinking vhp but the 175 weighs 431 vs etec 200 at 418 so i figure a true 200 hp vs 190-195hp and 13lbs lighter. I know minor difference i would like to break 70mph if i go the vhp route. I will always be lightly loaded never have livewells full and usually no ice or drinks in cooler just 24 volt tm system and possibly a power pole and min gear and myself only weighing 185.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> How shallow does the tr7 really run and draft at rest. Ive heard mixed reviews also whats the top end with 90hp.


It will run over a true 6" scrubs a little, draft I would say is 9"

When I say 6" that's not 1/2 mile of 6" deep water but jumping a bar or something skims right over it. 

With a 90 Merc 2s 32-33mph TOPS!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Also I don't understand how you can be thinking about a TR7 and a Vantage those boats are not in the same class nor designed to do the same things.

Oranges and Apples


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Also I don't understand how you can be thinking about a TR7 and a Vantage those boats are not in the same class nor designed to do the same things.
> 
> Oranges and Apples


Yes i understand that however from talking to eastcape the vantage can do it all. Im not sure if the vantage can run over 6" prob more in the 8-10" range. Although the only reason i would go with a tr7 if itreally does what i was told with a rep at the sterling company location. He said run anywhere in the 4"-7" on plane and float 5"-7". If it can really do that loaded to fish and is super stable boat. If it can do those numbers in real life then i dont need a boat to take a chop or run fast if i can just run the mangroves and bars on low tide to stay out of the wind and not have to run the channel for deeper water which is why i would then look for speed to make up time to have to take a longer route. I like to spend as little time driving on the water as possible. I want to have the most fishing time as possible. 

I plan to try all of boats listed before making my purchase.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

This guy has been posting on FS, 2 threads here and God knows where else. Wet test the Skiffs on your short list and form YOUR own conclusion based on your previous Skiffs!


I mean you have 50K to spend! Treat it like you would buying a Car.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Your gonna make Nate jealous if you get a Vantage with more than a 150..


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Your gonna make Nate jealous if you get a Vantage with more than a 150..


Nate???? I'm really thinking 200 etec since it weighs 418 vs 175 xs weighing 431. I have a feeling I could run in the really high 60's maybe break 70. 

Basically I'm in between having a smaller 16-18ft boat that can run in 6" draft 6-8" be a little rough and possibly wet and run 30-35mph or a 18-19ft boat that can run in 8-10 I hope the vantage can float in 8" and be dry smooth in chop and do 65+mph


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Hes a very vocal forum member here, and on every other boating forum on gods green earth


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

> > Your gonna make Nate jealous if you get a Vantage with more than a 150..
> 
> 
> Nate???? I'm really thinking 200 etec since it weighs 418 vs 175 xs weighing 431. I have a feeling I could run in the really high 60's maybe break 70.
> ...



8" is do able. 200 etec would be sick on a vhp. have not seen one like that.


----------



## Tosh_Pence (Dec 7, 2012)

I own a Vantage with a 175 pro xs. For what its worth I ran every boat out there and picked the Vantage because of over all performance. East Cape does not tell what you can or can't do. Everything is custom. You pick the lay up materials, what glass to use what thickness, what aluminum work, anything you want. I hand drew my poling platform and they built it. 

With that being said I ran the HB neptune and hpx 18. Neither boat can do what this boat will. Where is really shines is in a chop. The HB I could not get over mid 50s. You do not need to back off the throttle for anything. I run WOT in a solid chop at 64mph plus. Real chop not these little ripples that guys consider chop. 20-25 mph winds nasty whitecapped. 

The drafts an honest 10" with 2 guys over hard bottom. Can push threw 8" soft. I cannot say I have ever measured running depth but it runs stupid shallow. With my jackplate all the way up my propshaft is a little above the bottom of the hull.


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

> > > Your gonna make Nate jealous if you get a Vantage with more than a 150..
> >
> >
> > Nate???? I'm really thinking 200 etec since it weighs 418 vs 175 xs weighing 431. I have a feeling I could run in the really high 60's maybe break 70.
> ...


Well the pro xs 175 I believe is around 10 more horse power than 175 so roughly 192.5hp. At 431 lbs vs a true 200 at 418lbs although I'm sure the pro xs lower is built different and geared for excellent hole shot but Idk that will be the only major thing to decide on if I go with the vhp. 

You said 8" is possible are you referring to vhp at draft or plane.


----------



## Tosh_Pence (Dec 7, 2012)

Max hp on the VHP is a 175 which is why we run the pro xs. The boat will run in 8" no problem.


----------



## rdiersing (Oct 7, 2012)

A vantage with a 90 tiller may draft 8" anything 115 and up is around 10". The vantage has a huge front deck for fishing and plenty of storage. I tested the VHP with a 115. One with a 200 would be sick.  I ended up going the HPX route for a few reasons besides value. Let me know if you want to take mine for a spin swfl. Btw I assumed I couldn't fish pine island with out a jackplate either. I was wrong this drafts 8" and it runs just as skinny without a JP. If you don't believe me I will show you when you take it for a spin.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Vantage is longer, has sponsons and will draft the same OR less than other brands with same set-up. So much so i have no problem lining it up to prove it. Each boat has a plus and each has a minus...
I guess it would be cool to get all the brands together for a shakedown but it's already been done by a bunch of buddies at a frequent LA trip...
They all agreed the Vantage drafts same or less.
:O)
Boat is rated for 175 max and honestly thats plenty for the few who need to travel at light speed!
tight lines
kevin


----------



## SNOOK48 (Sep 10, 2012)

the vantage will run into 2-4 footers without a problem and no spray. plus it looks the best out of all the boats named


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Vantage is longer, has sponsons and will draft the same OR less than other brands with same set-up. So much so i have no problem lining it up to prove it. Each boat has a plus and each has a minus...
> I guess it would be cool to get all the brands together for a shakedown but it's already been done by a bunch of buddies at a frequent LA trip...
> They all agreed the Vantage drafts same or less.
> :O)
> ...


I know 175 is max but power to weight ratio the 200 etec just sounds sweet. I'm sure the hull can handle 200 if it can handle 175 pro xs close to 190-195 HP really.


----------



## rdiersing (Oct 7, 2012)

> the vantage will run into 2-4 footers without a problem and no spray.  plus it looks the best out of all the boats named


 2-4 footers that ain't nothin a fury testimonial said his was taking 6-8' waves no problem. And yes all the ECC skiffs are purty to look at without question.  Kevin and Marc have a great thing going and they are able to maintain a buzz around the business. They definitely rule the skiff market in cyber space from my perspective.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Max hp on the VHP is a 175 which is why we run the pro xs. The boat will run in 8" no problem.


No offense but im going to have to call you out on that.
What diameter prop are you running? Im betting its 14 inches or bigger. So your saying 6 inches of the prop is out of the water when your running? Seriously? Or are you running a chopper?
Also, i hope you have low water pickups because your going to overheat if your propshaf is above the bottom of the hull...


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Quick question. How do you plan on using this skiff? Do you plan on guiding from it, is it for tournaments, strictly for recreational use, or a combination of all three?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > the vantage will run into 2-4 footers without a problem and no spray.  plus it looks the best out of all the boats named
> 
> 
> 2-4 footers that ain't nothin a fury testimonial said his was taking 6-8' waves no problem. And yes all the ECC skiffs are purty to look at without question.  Kevin and Marc have a great thing going and they are able to maintain a buzz around the business. They definitely rule the skiff market in cyber space from my perspective.



Full disclosure I have never rode in a Vantage or a Fury, but if Kevin backs up that statement I want to and will pay to go for a ride in one or both, just so I can brag about it. They are very nice boats but my 25' contender gets air borne at 25knts in 4 footers

But I personally don't think any skiff mentioned in this post will take 4+footers and darn sure not without spray I don't care how big the spray rails are. If you try to run on top of it you're going to get airborne and either you will back off the throttle or something is going to break, if you try to plow through it with negative trim and tabs, you're going to take one over the bow; and probably still break something.
If you're talking about crossing a small inlet while working the throttle and holding on like ---- then yes the boat is capable of doing it, but so is just about every other boat mentioned in the post. 

6'-8' please I fish on a 390 Nortech and we turn back in 6'-8'


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Quick question.  How do you plan on using this skiff?  Do you plan on guiding from it, is it for tournaments, strictly for recreational use, or a combination of all three?


Pretty much recreational however maybe a few tournaments not many. No guiding not for many years anyway. However I do want the full package boat that can do it all and also run the beach. If its tourny loaded then it will have everything i would rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


----------



## Tosh_Pence (Dec 7, 2012)

Cut, I agree with you on the 4 footers. I don't think a lot of people understand what true 4ft is ( basically above the poling platform) With that being said I can run WOT in solid 1-2 organized chop. 

If you wish the next time I go out i can take a pic of the rear of the boat to show engine height then video it running at full up. The sponsons seem to feed the lower unit. Running fully jacked tabs down trimmed out 2500 rpm 22-23 mph 7psi water pressure. Yes the prop is surface piercing. 14 3/4 diameter prop


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Cut, I agree with you on the 4 footers. I don't think a lot of people understand what true 4ft is ( basically above the  poling platform) With that being said I can run WOT in solid 1-2 organized chop.
> 
> If you wish the next time I go out i can take a pic of the rear of the boat to show engine height then video it running at full up. The sponsons seem to feed the lower unit. Running fully jacked tabs down trimmed out 2500 rpm 22-23 mph 7psi water pressure. Yes the prop is surface piercing. 14 3/4 diameter prop


Yea a 3ftchop is pretty serious. I just seen some videos of the scb recon flats boat and wow thats a shallow running boat. I have never seen those boats in florida they must be a texas boat. I dont see why people say texas style boats arent needed in florida i know we have deep water channels but for those that are familar with boca grande area and want to fish catfish creek or whiddens creek on negative low tides to get to the deep holes in the creeks you need tocross 4-6" of water for a few hundred yards or more.


----------



## Sarosi6671 (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a TR7 with a yamaha 90 2 stroke. It's a bad ass boat. I really only fish the Indian river and the mosquito lagoon. It does a great job for the area. By design it's not made to take a chop. It does ok in the normal river chop. But it really shines when you need to run skinny and not have to worry about any thing.

I run the motor 4" up and the trim tabs down and you can stay on plane in ankle deep water at 10-15 mph and not drag. I really don't know why every one always tries to bash this boat. The entire concept of this boat was to design a boat that can run in the shallowest of the grass flats and not screw sh*t up. Specifically mosquito lagoon.

I'm 6'6" 300 lbs and so is my dad. We pole around pretty much on the damn shore line and it never touches the bottom. 

Good luck in your search. There's a lot of good boats out there!


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

> I have a TR7 with a yamaha 90 2 stroke. It's a bad ass boat. I really only fish the Indian river and the mosquito lagoon. It does a great job for the area. By design it's not made to take a chop. It does ok in the normal river chop. But it really shines when you need to run skinny and not have to worry about any thing.
> 
> I run the motor 4" up and the trim tabs down and you can stay on plane in ankle deep water at 10-15 mph and not drag. I really don't know why every one always tries to bash this boat. The entire concept of this boat was to design a boat that can run in the shallowest of the grass flats and not screw sh*t up. Specifically mosquito lagoon.
> 
> ...


Just sent you a pm.


----------



## rdiersing (Oct 7, 2012)

That tr7 marketing pic where the guy is running past the canoe is absolutely priceless


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Yea it is lol. They have another one too, ive only seen it once. Its clearly fake but funny. It shows a tr7 running in a overflowing new york city street drain gutter. It says " f em all, youve got a tunnel hul"


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

> > Quick question.  How do you plan on using this skiff?  Do you plan on guiding from it, is it for tournaments, strictly for recreational use, or a combination of all three?
> 
> 
> Pretty much recreational however maybe a few tournaments not many. No guiding not for many years anyway. However I do want the full package boat that can do it all and also run the beach. If its tourny loaded then it will have everything i would rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it.



The TR7 is not the boat that can "do it all" I would cross that one off your list if you want to run the beach and do it all.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

> > > the vantage will run into 2-4 footers without a problem and no spray.  plus it looks the best out of all the boats named
> >
> >
> > 2-4 footers that ain't nothin a fury testimonial said his was taking 6-8' waves no problem. And yes all the ECC skiffs are purty to look at without question.  Kevin and Marc have a great thing going and they are able to maintain a buzz around the business. They definitely rule the skiff market in cyber space from my perspective.
> ...


If you're trying to convince people that they can't defy the laws of physics I think you're fighting a losing battle


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> > Cut, I agree with you on the 4 footers. I don't think a lot of people understand what true 4ft is ( basically above the  poling platform) With that being said I can run WOT in solid 1-2 organized chop.
> >
> > If you wish the next time I go out i can take a pic of the rear of the boat to show engine height then video it running at full up. The sponsons seem to feed the lower unit. Running fully jacked tabs down trimmed out 2500 rpm 22-23 mph 7psi water pressure. Yes the prop is surface piercing. 14 3/4 diameter prop
> 
> ...



SCB/Full Throttle Boats. SICK. Texas built for Texas and Louisiana waters. Recons are around 65k with a few added options and a 250.


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

Those scb boats are serious. I'm curious why nobody seems to like them for Florida waters or think they have a good purpose in florida waters and flats. But back in the back country on negative winter tides to get to holes that hold fish in the winter you need a boat like the scb boats. I even see people with air boats.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Dang, 50k and ur buying a skiff? Me, I'm buying a Pathfinder and not looking back...


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Dang, 50k and ur buying a skiff?  Me, I'm buying a Pathfinder and not looking back...


I don't think a pathfinder will float in 8-10" or run in less than a foot of water or pole too well. To heavy and big of a boat for what I need and want. Money is an issue to a point but I can go up to roughly 50k if needed. I'm looking to spend 40-45k to be honest.


----------



## SNOOK48 (Sep 10, 2012)

> BE.Snook wrote on Yesterday at 3:34pm:
> the vantage will run into 2-4 footers without a problem and no spray. plus it looks the best out of all the boats named
> 
> Mogan Master wrote on Yesterday at 4:13pm:
> 2-4 footers that ain't nothin a fury testimonial said his was taking 6-8' waves no problem. And yes all the ECC skiffs are purty to look at without question. Kevin and Marc have a great thing going and they are able to maintain a buzz around the business. They definitely rule the skiff market in cyber space from my perspective.


He may have taken 6-8 for a period of time but several weekends ago we ran 120+ miles from stump pass to north naples looking for tripletail for 12 hours, never less than a honest 2 footer


----------



## fishy82 (Nov 6, 2011)

6-8.. That's good stuff. It should be mandatory that anyone's claim needs to be backed by photos and a screen shot from NOAA buoys for that day. 

6-8 @14-18secs would be manageable in a dingy with light winds, but any less interval plus some wind would be downright stupid in a skiff.


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

> 6-8.. That's good stuff.  It should be mandatory that anyone's claim needs to be backed by photos and a screen shot from NOAA buoys for that day.
> 
> 6-8 @14-18secs would be manageable in a dingy with light winds, but any less interval plus some wind would be downright stupid in a skiff.


i generally dont go out if its more than 3-5 i hate fishing in windy conditions. I also hate going out when its more than an honest 2-3ft chop i dont want to beat up the hull or myself. The few times i went out in choppy conditions i hugged the mangroves on low tide and found myself running next to herrons walking a few yards from the boat. Thats why i want a boat that can run super shallow where i fish if it gets windy from the north or east i can hug the mangroves. On low tide sometimes the depth in 6-8" of water.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> 6-8.. That's good stuff.  It should be mandatory that anyone's claim needs to be backed by photos and a screen shot from NOAA buoys for that day.
> 
> 6-8 @14-18secs would be manageable in a dingy with light winds, but any less interval plus some wind would be downright stupid in a skiff.


thats funny - borderline stupid to post that and think anyone would believe it.. [smiley=2vrolijk_08.gif]


----------



## rdiersing (Oct 7, 2012)

> > 6-8.. That's good stuff.  It should be mandatory that anyone's claim needs to be backed by photos and a screen shot from NOAA buoys for that day.
> >
> > 6-8 @14-18secs would be manageable in a dingy with light winds, but any less interval plus some wind would be downright stupid in a skiff.
> 
> ...


Exactly


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

After seeing the thread on chittum skiffs i just looked into those they seem to have everything beam, draft, and speed. I wonder how pricey they are?


----------



## fishy82 (Nov 6, 2011)

Guys, I think my post came out a little wrong. More or less I was posting because I think it's pretty silly to think any skiff can run in 6-8. I was posting intervals to give ideas of wave spacing and how it factors into running any sort of vessel. I have fished in some large seas in a large boat, but we have closely looked at intervals and wind before deciding to go out or not. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## fishy82 (Nov 6, 2011)

Those chittum's look sweet.. I love to see one in person.


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Those chittum's look sweet..  I love to see one in person.


I wonder whats the price range on those boats.


----------



## FredGrunwald (Sep 24, 2012)

Microskiff did a review on the Islamorda 18 http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/boats/chittum-skiffs-Islamorada-18.html they have the MSRP at 63thousand


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > Those chittum's look sweet..  I love to see one in person.
> 
> 
> I wonder whats the price range on those boats.


Start around 45K rigged out and go up to about 85K rigged out. The one I fished on was 77K rigged out.


----------



## fishy82 (Nov 6, 2011)

Call em up. I would be curious as well. From the looks of it and the videos, it might be right up your alley.


----------



## fishy82 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey creek, do they ride as good as they look?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

It was flat calm when I was out on it, but it performed flawless. The spray rails did thier job on the few boat wakes we took. It was rigged with a 115 etech, which ran great.


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

77 grand for a skiff? No thanks, I would rather put that in nice center console like a contender or yellowfin, pull it up on a sandbar and get some hot babes and take myself to the Bahamas and hired a guide. But i guess if you had money to waste then why not!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Good luck getting a nice contender or especially yellowfin with $77k.


----------



## Grant (May 6, 2009)

Just took a look at The Islamorada on Chittum's website. I also checked it out at the boat show. It's a beautiful boat but I think he's playing the "carbon fiber" game. Carbon fiber is nice bling but you pay for it. 

In reviewing the options offered with the Islamorada, they're the exact same ones that are on my BT3 Apte edition. That came in well under 50k. The quality of the fit and finish is very similar. The Islamorada had bigger motor options but that's after they do more reinforcement on the hull. Each had a couple unique options I liked. 

Nice boat but I don't know if the hull is worth the extra expense. I backed off it at the boat show for that reason.

It sure is fun picking out the one you like.  Enjoy the search.

fltsfshr


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

Anyone own or know much about the chaos boats. The chaos 16 seems like a nice boat with exceptional specs. I wonder how true the draft is on the boat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

> Good luck getting a nice contender or especially yellowfin with $77k.


Or 

The Hot Babe's!


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey there's nice used contender's and yellowfin on the market for those prices and I can always hire a call girl/girls to take to the sandbars with me right?

A man can dream can't he!


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

Can anyone give me input on hells bay guide. They are doing a demo in a few weeks I plan to make it to.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a Guide with a 90 Yamaha and would be willing to take you for a spin. Would be available after the holidays. Lemme know and good luck in the search.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

I have a Hells Bay Guide. 2001 with 90hp 2 stroke. Good buddy of mine is on his second Vantage. Never been on a Neptune or HPX18 so can't help you there. Not sure how you switched from Vantage/HPX18 to Guide as they are apples and oranges but here is a comparison:

The Guide is a great poling skiff for its size. Doesn't pole as good as a 16 HB or 18 Waterman but is way more stable. Will definitely float skinnier than a Vantage and poles much easier than a Vantage. I'm not a big guy so that matters to me. 

The Guide rides well for a flat bottom skiff (much better than my old 16 HB) but...the Vantage is LIGHT YEARS better in the running department. It is not even close. The Vantage turns way better, like it's on rails. The Vantage is way faster (flat bottom Guide skiffs only go so fast). The Vantage is much dryer and a WAY smoother ride. Don't get me wrong, the ride in the Guide isn't bad at all, it's just that the Vantage rides that good. 

Itching to ride and push pole a Fury. Might be the best combo/compromise of draft and ride out there.


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

> After seeing the thread on chittum skiffs i just looked into those they seem to have everything beam, draft, and speed. I wonder how pricey they are?


I know for a fact that you can be in a Chittum for less than a  18 HPX-V or a HB Biscayne & Marquesa.  The base model is still a full epoxy boat and is under 500 lbs prior to rigging. Of course, the price can rise pretty steeply from the base rig depending on how you spec it. There are a lot of nice boats out there, test all you can and enjoy your quest


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

> > After seeing the thread on chittum skiffs i just looked into those they seem to have everything beam, draft, and speed. I wonder how pricey they are?
> 
> 
> I know for a fact that you can be in a Chittum for less than a  18 HPX-V or a HB Biscayne & Marquesa.  The base model is still a full epoxy boat and is under 500 lbs prior to rigging. Of course, the price can rise pretty steeply from the base rig depending on how you spec it. There are a lot of nice boats out there, test all you can and enjoy your quest


Well the thing is I don't want to decide on a boat and months later wish I went with something else. It really sucks trying to find the perfect boat and know ill never regret the decision on what boat I purchased. I guess I can always turn around and sell it.


----------



## rdiersing (Oct 7, 2012)

> > After seeing the thread on chittum skiffs i just looked into those they seem to have everything beam, draft, and speed. I wonder how pricey they are?
> 
> 
> I know for a fact that you can be in a Chittum for less than a  18 HPX-V or a HB Biscayne & Marquesa.  The base model is still a full epoxy boat and is under 500 lbs prior to rigging. Of course, the price can rise pretty steeply from the base rig depending on how you spec it. There are a lot of nice boats out there, test all you can and enjoy your quest


Wish they would have returned my calls and emails when I was in the market. I would have been happy to drive there and wet test one and who knows maybe I would have gone that route. Then again Dolphin skiffs never returned calls either.


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

Here is  a good read about skiff design.

http://skiffrepublic.com/interviews/skiff-republic-interview-hal-chittum/

(Mods, I don't know if posting a link like this is allowed.........let me know if it isn't)


----------

